# fish suggestions



## aqua1993 (Apr 16, 2014)

I am getting back into this hobby after a while and need suggestion for my 30 gallon tank. 

lets start from my wish is that I will keep discus and here is first suggestion on if a 30 gallon is enough for 2 discus (no need to be pair for breeding) or not as some told me it is and some say its not...

2nd suggestion is my alternative if discus are not ideal I wish help for a pair, this time for breeding... I wish a good parent fish which are able to keep fry with them.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

For discus you would need five unpaired fish, a single fish or a pair. You don't have enough room for five of them, so unless you can find a mated pair, one with some small dither fish would be ideal.


----------

